# Primobolan Bulk Cycle



## GYMRATT (Dec 10, 2012)

As I will turn 51yr. in Feb., and have been training nat. for past 12yrs., and am a big pussy, I wanted to ask for opinions on the following cycle. Keep in mind that I'm a 51yr. old big pussy and am not concerned with 20lbs/6wks. I want to keep it simple with minimal sides if possible! Quality over Quantity! Blah, Blah and Blah. Here goes:

WKS. 1-10:

Test Prop. 100mg/ETD
Primobolan 100mg/ETD

WKS. 10-12:

20mg/ED Nolva
500IU HCG/EOD

WKS. 13-15:

20mg/ED Nolva
50mg/ED Clomid

THE END!


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 10, 2012)

What's your weight, height, bf%? Primo needs to be ran quite high for 16 weeks or so to see results, it's a weak anabolic, and test prop at 100 every three days is basically cruising on hrt. Primo will put on quality, but it has to be high dose, there are a few logs on primo right now, dfeaton has a good one, that you can learn from.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Dec 10, 2012)

A simple test e or c cycle for 12 weeks would probably be better than primo for 10  

People run primo for a long time


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2012)

bulker with primo? Seems like a big waste of money. Test E or C at 500mg per week and plenty of food would do fine.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 10, 2012)

Prop should be every other day, at least, due to half life...your blood levels will be on a rollercoaster at e3d.

Agree with above, test e or c...that way you can pin 2x week instead of eod. You could start with prop to kickstart.

No mention of AI, which you will want to have if its needed.

Also, you don't want to start SERMs immediately after cycle, pending on ester of test, you need to wait a week or two before starting PCT protocol. HCG blast is okay between end of cycle and beginning of PCT, but no SERM during (can use AI still).


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 10, 2012)

Primo at the dose your talking about for 10 weeks is a waste of time and money.  Need high doses for much longer.  Im currently running 1 gram/week for 24 weeks.   Not a primary bulker.  I would also recommend test e or c 500 mg for 12 -14 weeks as you will see much better results.  Can kickstart with prop and end with prop to ease into a quicker PCT.  Addresses your concerns as you will see gains with few sides (hopefully) and just a simpler cycle as you pin 2x/week.


----------



## GYMRATT (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for getting back on this so quick. I'll take the advice of 500mg/wk of test E. for 12 wks. Would like to kick in with Test P. but after reading some posts am still confused on the best method of phasing in and out of the Prop..Am currently 212lbs. with 11% BF at 5'10". Diets fairly clean and have been training 5 on / 2 off for the past 7yrs. Seems pretty good as I've gained 10lbs. lean muscle in that time although it is getting very hard to add (or just maintain) muscle. It's been so many yrs. since I've cycled and would like to experience that thrill again! I really appreciate everyone for taking the time to talk to me about this.


----------



## DF (Dec 10, 2012)

As others have said Test E or C for a good bulk would be better.

You'd need to run Primo 800-1000 mg & long (around 24 weeks)to get some good results.  The best thing about the Primo is the low sides.  That is why I'm running the Primo.  The deal with the Test C/E it could raise BP, which it did to me at 500mg/week.


----------



## R1rider (Dec 10, 2012)

I agree with the others. Test e/c would be better for bulk

a cycle of Primo can end up being an expensive cycle. plus you gotta run a lot of it


----------

